

Passwords are outdated, Patterns are the thing now - nodesolomon
http://www.stef.be/dev/javascript/patternlock/

======
loren_kuhn
This is just a cumbersome way to enter a numbers-only password, not a pattern.
I can go from 9 to 1 without making an edge between the nodes and it will be
translated as "91".

------
SchizoDuckie
No. People have the same problems with patterns as with passwords. Patterns
are even more predictable then passwords because a human is lazy and will
create an 'easy' pattern.

